# Help with onkyo 805/ps-3 set up



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

whenever i put a blue ray movie in my ps-3, my onkyo 805 receiver seems to go on and off about 4-6 times before the movie begins.It seems to switch from pure audio,thx,and dolby until the dvd starts.Is there something i have set up wrong or something that i can change in the settings on the ps3 or the receiver.It drives me crazy listening to it switch on and off all the time.Im using hdmi from my hd cable box into the 805 then out of the 805 to a pioneer plasma display.The ps3 is also using hdmi into the 805.is this the best way to set this system up?thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is normal due to the previews and menu being only Dolby digital and the movie being a different format. Each time a different preview starts the BluRay will switch off the audio as it goes from one section to the next. The older 805's had issues with locking on to the audio quickly and there is a firmware update to fix it but not all users can do the update themselves due to some hardware changes Onkyo did in the early 805's.


----------



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks tony,how about my hdmi set up from the catv hd box into the receiver then out of the receiver to the tv.Is this the best method?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JAKE 2544 said:


> thanks tony,how about my hdmi set up from the catv hd box into the receiver then out of the receiver to the tv.Is this the best method?


It depends on if you want to have the receiver on whenever you want to watch TV. You can also go directly to the display with the HDMI and send an optical cable from the CATV Box to the receiver this way you dont have to have the receiver on all the time.


----------



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was thinking of doing it that way,but then i will have to put the speakers on the tv.Thanks tony.


----------

